# Chimera 0.2.2!



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

Chimera 0.2.2 is out!

Heres the descrition from chimera.mozdev.org:

What's New In 0.2.2

Chimera can now open URLs sent to it from other apps, so you can now make Chimera your default browser and not have it sit there looking stupid when you tell it to load something. 

Text Zoom has been implemented, so you can now increase and decrease the font size used in a Web page.

Chimera now obeys the new minimum font size pref, ensuring that Quartz-rendered fonts don't fall below the typical anti-aliasing cutoff point. Quartz rendering has been improved. In addition to being speedier, it now has fixes for printing and for text spacing.

Chimera now has a bookmarks toolbar. Like the Mozilla Classic personal toolbar, Chimera's toolbar can wrap to multiple rows and supports pages and folders.

Bookmarks management has been improved. You can now specify where you want to create a new bookmark. You can now create new folders. The sidebar tree widget has been enhanced to support more keyboard navigation (left/right arrows to open/close, return to launch, delete key to delete, etc.).

Bookmark groups have been fully implemented. When adding a bookmark with multiple tabs open, you have the option of bookmarking all the tabs as a single group. Use this feature to load bundles of pages in a single click!

Background tab loading will now work. Background tabs will now refresh properly if left unattended.

Enjoy!
Dave
(hyatt@netscape.com)


----------



## homer (Apr 20, 2002)

Were you actually able to download it?  When I tried to download it, I just got errors.


----------



## MacPain (Apr 20, 2002)

still unavailable...


----------



## voice- (Apr 20, 2002)

STILL no proper way to close tabs??? Can it really be that hard to make a little X in the upper right corner that will do the same command as [command]+[Y]?


----------



## vanguard (Apr 20, 2002)

The site says it will be available at midnight tonight.


----------



## vanguard (Apr 20, 2002)

BTW, I'm sure they meant midnight tomorrow since midnight has passed already.


----------



## MacPain (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *BTW, I'm sure they meant midnight tomorrow since midnight has passed already. *



well then, let's wait and see...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

You can get a copy at http://chimera.mozdev.org/downloads/chimera22.dmg.gz

That isn't official though


----------



## gigi (Apr 20, 2002)

can someone put it on an idisk or something seems to be very slow (for me anyway)
thanks


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

I mirroring it right now. Yes, the server was very slow when I downloaded it.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

Here, I mirrored it on my idisk.

http://homepage.mac.com/jeffhume/chimera22.dmg.gz

Enjoy!


----------



## simX (Apr 20, 2002)

OK, I decided to give Chimera another chance.

Form buttons, like here on MacOSX.com, are still TOTALLY ugly  they're not even aqua buttons!  Just stupid grey buttons.

When typing in forms, I STILL get totally ahead of myself, and the cursor is still never totally in front of the letters.

Back to Omniweb....


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

Sim, stop it. I don't claim that it is perfect and neither do I. So stop bashing it every time a release doesn't make it perfect. Go bash windows or something! . We all know that you use omniweb and aren't going to switch until chimera has all the same features. We all know its not perfect. There are two active developers on this! They can't make a perfect browser in so short a time. Loosen up. Nobody is saying that chimera is perfect so why are you argueing that it isn't?

btw, keep your anti-chimera rants of versiontracker.

The software is in development. Please see it as an alpha release. You keep wanting to see this as a 4.0 release like omniweb!

No hard feelings though


----------



## simX (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Sim, stop it. I don't claim that it is perfect and neither do I. So stop bashing it every time a release doesn't make it perfect. Go bash windows or something! . We all know that you use omniweb and aren't going to switch until chimera has all the same features. We all know its not perfect. There are two active developers on this! They can't make a perfect browser in so short a time. Loosen up. Nobody is saying that chimera is perfect so why are you argueing that it isn't?
> 
> btw, keep your anti-chimera rants of versiontracker.
> ...



*sigh*

I've TOLD you a million times, and I guess I have to tell you again.

I'm giving a review of the current release.  And I just said that I CAN'T USE IT FOR NORMAL USE BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEMS THAT I DESCRIBED ABOVE.  Notice that I didn't say anything about bookmarks or history or preferences or spam-blocking or source editors or customizable toolbars.

Browsers need to KEEP UP WITH WHAT I TYPE, and when they don't, the browser is rendered UNUSABLE.  And you know that appearance is second only to usability in my mind.  So I'm saying why Navigator does not meet my top two priorities in a web browser.

So why don't YOU stop bashing me every time I say something bad about Chimera.  You sound almost as bad as the people that defend Microsoft even though they know that they are defending an illegal monopoly.

*sigh*

DON'T make me have to post something like this again, gplex.  It's really tiring.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

OK, if your posting a real review of it then why don't you look at both sides? Why don't you comment on how there is now a personal toolbar, bookmarks are gettinb etter, etc. I'm sorry if I annoy you, but just complaining about the negatives of alpha software is silly. Of course there are negatives. The purpose of this thread is to update people on the new positives!

I don't know how I sound like people who defend an illegal monopoly. All I'm saying is to look at the positives. I can point out a million things wrong with chimera but I like to see that things are being fixed and new things are coming.

Sorry if I'm annoying and I'm making you mad. I just don't like when you do a "review" and point out all the negatives and don't even mention any positives!

Sorry.


----------



## gigi (Apr 20, 2002)

thanks googolplex


----------



## MacPain (Apr 20, 2002)

text size seems quite increased on some pages. i'll stick with chim 0.2.1 for now.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

In 0.2.1 they messed up and made text too small. 0.2.2 obeys the quartz settings that you set in system prefs. If you look at omniweb the text is probably the same size.


----------



## simX (Apr 20, 2002)

gplex:

The reason I focus on these negatives is because they are my top two priorities, and they render Navigator totally unusable for me.

MacOSX.com is one of the main sites to go to, so I test every new web browser with it, because it is a pretty demanding website.  When a browser can't simply keep up with what I type, it doesn't get my support no matter if it has a million other cool features or missing features.

I tried to use it, but all of the other features are rendered moot because of the text thing that makes Navigator just unbearable.  I literally quit after my first posting with Navigator 0.2.2 (my first post in this thread), because it couldn't work with the main website that I go to.

I'm sorry if I seem like I'm bashing, but I'm really not.  Navigator fails in one of the most important aspects of a web browser, so it loses my support right off the bat.  That's why my review was so quick  it's not worth it to review the other features if one of the main things is not implemented well.

About the Microsoft thing: you seem to jump at the chance to defend Navigator every time I say something bad about it.  But the fact is that it misses the boat with one very important feature: typing in forms.  And because of that, it's not worth it, in my opinion, to review it any further, even if it made every ho-hum website three-dimensionally interactive, or if it knew exactly which link I wanted to click on through the industry's first neural link.

My point is that you seem to overlook the fact that Navigator can't handle my typing speed, while all other browsers can.  Maybe it's just me and my dvorak keyboard, but I sense that it would still have the same problem even if I was using the QWERTY keyboard layout.  And in this overlooking, you seem to tout Navigator unequivocally, and this is what makes me angry.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 20, 2002)

Is it just me or does the icon seem slightly smaller?


----------



## scruffy (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *STILL no proper way to close tabs??? Can it really be that hard to make a little X in the upper right corner that will do the same command as [command]+[Y]? *



Don't you mean, upper left corner?  This here is Mac country, pardner.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

sim, sorry about being overly 'protective' of chimera . I'm a big evangelist of web standards and thus mozilla. This project makes me very excited and I do get carried away often . And yes typing is a problem for me, same with form controls. Thats why I still use omniweb and mozilla for a lot. Anyways sorry for bashing you in a way.

From now on I'll post a disclaimer in all my posts that informs everyone of the problems with it still ok? .

And finally, this is all friendly argueing. At least it is on my side.


----------



## simX (Apr 20, 2002)

LOL, OK.    Thanks.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 20, 2002)

simX, Googolplex: You guys are cool. 

Personally I can handle the text box thing, but I guess I can see why it would bother someone enought that you wouldn't want to use it.

I'm just getting the new Chimera when I can and hoping it'll be the _best browser ever_ when it gets to 1.0.

Keep in mind that at this point it's not even a quarter of the way there in terms of version number. I think many will agree that in terms of features and usability it's far beyond that. The fact that it can handle a site like macosx.com at all, so early in its development, seems to me a good sign.

Chimera 4 times better than it is now? That's why I'm so loyal.  I'm working on getting used to it, bumps and all, so that when the bumps go away it will be *extra*-nice.

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

Heh, train yourself on imperfect things so when it becomes normal it seems perfect. Good thinking valrus .

Oh yeah and why are me and simx cool???


----------



## ksuther (Apr 20, 2002)

The text speed is fine for me in 0.2.2, and I'm a pretty zippy typer (75+ if I know what I'm typing).

What bugs me is the form elements are still really nasty, and when typing the forms the cursor does this strange overlapping thing. It also happens to be taking about 30% at least of my CPU time just sitting here while I'm typing. It shows promise though.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 20, 2002)

ksuther: Same here with the overlapping thing. Bummer. They'll fix it. I have faith. 

googolplex: I thought you and simX were about to kill each other but you patched it all up in two posts. If only everyone here could be like that.

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

Valrus, thats probably because every chiemra release we get into an arguement about it . Also I respect what sim says and I know him from other threads on here, he's a very good guy. Its easy to patch things up when you are considerate and reasonable with people. Notice how it is very hard to patch things up in the macxp.net thread, but here a couple of posts and everthing is fine!


----------



## Valrus (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Valrus, thats probably because every chiemra release we get into an arguement about it . Also I respect what sim says and I know him from other threads on here, he's a very good guy. Its easy to patch things up when you are considerate and reasonable with people. Notice how it is very hard to patch things up in the macxp.net thread, but here a couple of posts and everthing is fine!
> 
> *



I swear you're just misspelling things in every one of your posts to me on purpose now. 

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

I was just notified that the binary that I mirrored is actually not the final chimera 0.2.2 release and it has some bugs in it. You can download the real version from chimera.mozdev.org or get it off me when I mirror the real version now that it is here.


----------



## ksv (Apr 21, 2002)

Yup, it's available here; http://people.netscape.com/sdagley/chimera/chimera22.dmg.gz


----------



## voice- (Apr 21, 2002)

Scruffy, I meant upper RIGHT corner. Ever used Mozilla and closed a tab? That's what I want in Chimera, and to me, the browser is NOT the least bit OK till it has a proper way to close tabs.


----------



## MacPain (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *In 0.2.1 they messed up and made text too small. 0.2.2 obeys the quartz settings that you set in system prefs. If you look at omniweb the text is probably the same size. *



for me, text is now too big. maybe it's just a matter of getting used to.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Voice, I'm not sure how easy that is to do with a cocoa tab view.... It would probably violate Apple's interface guidelines as well....


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Whoa, simx you should be happy about this.

http://mozdev.org/pipermail/chimera/2002-April/000672.html

It is a post on the mailing list by the main developer, David Hyatt. He is going to post a new build tonight at midnight with aqua form controsl!


----------



## vanguard (Apr 21, 2002)

Chimera is giving me a banner ad at the bottom of macslash.org that I'm not getting in mozilla.  Has anybody else seen this?

Also, I am typing too fast for chimera to keep up.  I look forward to this getting worked out.  Another issue, the cursor is sitting behind the letters.  That makes it hard for me to edit my speedy but sometimes inaccurate typing  .

On the positive side, it looks great, it uses less CPU, and it renders quickly.

I agree with everybody else, it shows a lot of promise but it's not ready yet.

So, does anybody else get these extra banner ads with chimera?


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 21, 2002)

I get the ad in both mozilla, chimera, and IE


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

No extra banner here vangaurd.

And I think that the text fields and form elements are their next priority. I was talking to one of the Developers the other day about it.


----------



## Koelling (Apr 21, 2002)

Googleplex will always win his arguments because he has more people on his side 


> I don't claim that it is perfect and neither do I.


  Sorry Just had to point that out. 

I really like this version of Chimera and it has attained a spot on my dock (I only have 15 so that actually means something, unlike somepeople who have 120 some). Chimera is actually about 1 or 2 releases away from replacing mozilla on the dock. I have Omni which I use for this site (spell check) and moz for fast surfing and tabs. Since the typing in forms sucks on this and it hasn't implemnted spell check yet, this can be my speedy browser.

 My only major gripe with this is the name. I know it's a small matter but Chimera is sooo much cooler than navigator and it lets people know that it is like mozilla better than Navigator does. I don't know if people feel the same way but I hope the powers that be know so they can appreciate that their original creativity was well founded.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Lol, I didn't notice that I typed that. I meant to say that I dont claim that its perfect and neither do the developers.

There are issues with the name. Chimera is still the project name Navigator is the name of the app however. Its all very confusing. They had to change the name, however, because there is an old unix browser named chimera. I think that people will still call it chimera even though the app is called Navigator. I know I still call it that and so do the developers.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 21, 2002)

Actually I sort of like the name navigator...its recognizeable and makes sense since it does navigate the web.  I'm probably in the minority on this issue, but everyone is allowed their own opinion.  I love their icon too. Much cooler than mozilla's which sucks by the way.

Cheers,
dixon


----------



## MacPain (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *I think that people will still call it chimera even though the app is called Navigator. I know I still call it that and so do the developers.  *



word up!

chimera forever!

p.s. : 0.2.3 is just fine


----------



## ksuther (Apr 22, 2002)

Everyone run out and get 0.2.3!

What's new:


> What's New
> 
> - We compiled the renderer in 0.2.2 with the slow correct ATSUI option.
> 
> ...



Fun times. The text is still laggy in the form controls though. Oh well. This is the first time experiencing it also, strange, it went agay again 

Oh well. The Aqua form controls look really big too, kinda strange


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

Damn, I'm at school on a PC, I'll have to wait until I get home to try it out. I want to see these buttons!


----------



## Valrus (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, them's aqua buttons, for sure. They looks all weird too.

I still get the overlapping when I type in a text box, but oh well. It is just another .0.1 release, and it's only been a couple days. The rendering is faster again though.

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

Could somebody post an aqua buttons screenshot to hold me over from my PC using school life? Please!


----------



## simX (Apr 22, 2002)

Uh, those ARE strange buttons.  (By the way, darn forms still are lagging behind my typing  ).  Rather large.

gplex: I would take a screenshot, but I'm using the AluniteX theme, so you wouldn't be able to tell how weird they are.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

> Chimera is giving me a banner ad at the bottom of macslash.org that I'm not getting in mozilla. Has anybody else seen this?


I saw this in Opera for Windows -- try going to macslash.com instead.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

Well I'm home now and yes the buttons are kind of weird. They are big, and drop down lists are a little funny. But they are comming. And yes text is still slower, but it appears that they have fixed the cursor thing where the line is kind of behind the text.


----------



## twister (Apr 22, 2002)

I love the drop down lists!!

Ohh and here is a screen shot.

Twister


----------



## twister (Apr 22, 2002)

Chimera didnt let me upload/post a graphic... so here i go again.

Twister


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

The actual list is ok, just the part where the text is. Anyways these things should get better.


----------

